# Supreme 29 DH RockShox Setup



## danielg40 (25. November 2019)

Moin,

Habe seit Samstag ein 2019er Commencal supreme 29 DH in M.

Mit SuperDeluxe Coil Dh
und
Boxxer Worldcup RC2 CHARGER2 Debon Air

Habe fahrfertig ca. 85kg.
Was fahrt ihr für ein Setup?
Feder/Druck, Token, HS und LS,

Habe in der Boxxer jetzt mal 2Token und 130PSI

Dämpfer 450er Feder, (glaub bissel zu Weich)

Dank euch


----------



## danielg40 (25. November 2019)

Hab grad noch gesehen das ich eigentlich die falsche Feder drin habe, ist nur für 57,5-65mm Hub,  hab ja aber 75mm.

Das Bike ist allerdings direkt vom REMI THIRION,  und dem sein Mechaniker wird wissen was er tut;-)
Was könnte für ein Sinn dahinter stecken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (16. Januar 2020)

Was ist es für ne Feder? 
Setup hast ja erstmal eins drin, was passt dir nicht ?


----------



## danielg40 (17. Januar 2020)

Hi,
Ja die Feder hatte auf jedenfall zu wenig Hub, warum auch immer .
Habe jetzt die passende 450er SAR Feder bis 75Hub drin.
So habe ich fahrfertig genau 20-21% SAG.

Ich konnte das Radl noch nicht fahren.
Daher einfach die Frage nach einem Grundsetup von Dämpfer Rebound und der Boxxer WC passend zum Supreme.


Cheers


----------



## psycho82 (17. Januar 2020)

20 bis 21% SAG wären mir aus dem Bauch raus  zu wenig  - wieviel hast du die Feder vorgespannt? Würde eher mal nen Wert um 30% SAG (22-23mm von den verfügbaren 75mm und dabei alle Einstellung auf offen und danach erst anfangen mit dem Grundsetup)

Einstellung kannst eh nur auf der Strecke mit deinen Vorlieben vornehmen. Bei 85 kg würde ich bei ca. 130 PSI in der Gabel starten und Zugstufe bei ca. -9 Klicks...beim Dämpfer alles mittig einstellen und von dort aus ausprobierem....aber letzendlich musst du es auspropieren, kommt auch drauf an wiewiel Tokken in der Gabel verbaut sind und ob für Thirion was umgeshimmt wurde - glaube nicht, dass ein Pro die Federelemente in Serienkonfi fährt...

Also raus fahren, testen und eigenes Setup hilft mehr als hier ins Leere mal ein Grundsetup zu verbreiten. Weil keiner kennt deine Strecken und deinen Speed und die Veränderungen, die an den Federelementen vorgenommen wurden


----------



## danielg40 (17. Januar 2020)

Hi,
Danke für deine Rückmeldung;-)
Ich würde sagen das ich schon sehr zügig unterwegs bin;-)
Fahre auch schon paar Jahre. 

Allerdings muss ich ehrlich gestehen,  das ich kein Feinfühliger Mensch bin aufm Bike, ich drücke den passenden SAG rein, mache dann eben empfohlenen Grundsetup,  oder Setting auf Mittelwert, und dann wird getackert und halt gekuckt ob die Federwegsausnutzung passt, und gut ist;-)

Einzelne Klicks merke ich nicht wirklich ein Unterschied;-);-)

Han jetzt glaub auch seit 5-6jahren nur Luftdämpfer an DH und Enduros gefahren. 

Den SAG habe ich auf 20-21%, federvorspannung auf max. 5mm!
Jetzt wo du sagst kommt mir auch das ich ein Denkfehler drin habe;-)
Aufm Frame steht ja empfohlen 19-21mm SAG.
hatte das jetzt in Prozent übernohmen;-);-)

21mm würden ja 28% SAG entsprechen bei 75mm HUB.
mache also die Federvorspannung wieder zurück auf min. Wert sprich 2mm vorspannung.
Dann sollte es ja ca. Passen, schätze dann sind es 25-26% SAG.
Lieber bissel zu straff wie zu labrig.


Hatte bisher das Vorgängermodell der Boxxer, da ist ja ein anderer Druck nötig.

Liege da richtig das bei der neuen CHARGER2 die Highspeed Druckstufe auf Mittelstellung dann gleich ist wie bei der alten WC?


Ach Remi hatte natürlich ein anderes Setup,  aber laut ihm hat sein Mechaniker alles auf Original-shimmung rück gerüstet.


----------



## BockAufBiken (17. Januar 2020)

Falls du die Seite noch nicht kennst...





						RockShox Setup Guide | SRAM
					






					trailhead.rockshox.com
				




Um mal eine Anfang zu finden, finde ich die Vorgaben ganz gut.


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Januar 2020)

Also 130 Psi bei 85kg sind zu viel, ich fahre 140 bei guten 100kg.
Da würde etwas tiefer ansetzen, so 120psi zum.probieren, die Angabe auf der Gabel kommt da schon Recht gut hin. Tokens würde ich zwei probieren, damit bietet die Gabel gut Gegenhalt und sackt nicht weg. Hab meine so das ich den Federweg gut nutze ohne das sie weich wirkt oder wegsackt.
Hab mich an Angaben von Test orientiert hier auf Mtb-News und Pinkbike, Vali Höll hatte Mal bei nem Bikecheck ihre setting, aber die pros fahren ihre Gabeln zu schnell für uns normalos.
Ich kann WE Mal schauen wieviel Klicks ich fahre wenn's dir hilft.
Ansonsten natürlich probieren, wobei ich mit den Setups als Hilfestellung sehr schnell zu meinem gefunden habe 

Hier sind zwei Tests








						NSMB.com - 2019 RockShox BoXXer World Cup Reviewed
					

MY2019 Rock Shox BoXXer Review Downhill Suspension Fork




					nsmb.com
				












						Zu Gast beim RockShox Setup-Camp: "We are here to train racing!"
					

Im Rahmen des RockShox Setup-Camp hatten wir nicht nur die Möglichkeit, die brandneue Downhill-Gabel RockShox Boxxer zu fahren. Wir konnten auch einen Blick hinter die Kulissen werfen, wie die World Cup-Fahrer mit den Technikern ihr Race-Setup erarbeiten.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ansonsten sehr schönes Rad! Gern mehr Bilder


----------



## psycho82 (18. Januar 2020)

Also gerade mal mein  Setup angeschaut bei 78 kg fahrfertig - von dem ich immer ausgehe, aber je nach Strecke anpasse.

128 PSI
1 Token
Klicks jeweils von ganz zu
LSC 6
HSC 2
Rebound 9

Ist aber wie alles im Leben Geschmackssache und auch vom eigenen Fahrstil und Strecken abhängig...gibt auch Strecken wo ich keine Tokens fahre und dann ein wenig anders Klicke...


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Januar 2020)

Arbeit richtig. Was fährst du für Strecken bzw wo bevorzugt ?


----------



## psycho82 (18. Januar 2020)

@xMARTINx
Es sind bei uns (mir und meiner Frau) meist um die 70 Bikeparktage pro Saison (wenn Verletzungen ausbleiben), dieses Jahr waren es verschiedene Bikeparks in 6 Ländern.

Hausparks bzw. Strecken sind bei uns: Brandnertal-Tschack Norris, DH Serfauss, Chur - Rock'n'Roll und Vertigo, WC-Downhillstrecke in Lenzerheide und am Anfang der Saison oft Todtnau DH-Strecke (hat halt meist früher auf als die Parks hier)

...dazu immer 2 Roadtrips je 3 Wochen durch Europa, wo es uns halt hin verschlägt (DH Strecken in Livigno, Spicak, Leogang, Bad Wildbad, diverse Strecken in Frankreich oder Italien usw.)
Flowige Strecken fahren wir eigentlich gar nicht und reine Jumplines immer mal wieder zwischendurch einfach zum Spass...

Parks wie Sölden, Beerfelden, Winterberg etc. meiden wir und wenn dann wird dort nicht mit den Bigbikes gefahren, weil da sind Enduros schon fast zuviel um Spass zu haben.

Aber Gabelsetup finde ich eh sehr individuell, dazu reagieren selbst Gabeln aus dem gleichen Jahrgang teils anders auf die klicks und Luftdruck... - daher lässt sich einfach nur selber erfahren, welches Setup zu einem passt...

In der Freerideausgabe 4/19 war übrigends ein Test Fox Factory 40 vs Boxxer Ultimate als Setupempfehlung für 80kg Fahrergewicht haben die für die Boxxer folgende Empfehlung rausgehauen:

145PSI
0 bis 1 Token von 6 möglichen
LSC 6
HSC 1
Rebound 9
alles von ganz zu.  Setup haben die in Lac Blanc rausgefahren.

Mir persönlich ist der Basis Setup von Trailhead zu weich, deswegen fahr ich einen höheren Druck als von Trailhead empfohlen- die von Freeride rausgefahren 145PSI wären mir aber to much. Meine Frau hingegen fährt in ihrem DH Bike für ihr Gewicht sehr niedrigen Druck, sogar weniger als von RS angegeben und ist glücklich.

Daher ist nachwievor mein Tipp an den TE, dass er sich sein eigenes Setup rausfährt...Einstellung bei RS ist ja kein Hexenwerk - find ne Fox 40/49 Factory ist einiges zickiger bis man sein Setup gefunden hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (18. Januar 2020)

145 Psi sind mehr als ich mit über 100kg fahre, schon brutal. 
Bei solchen Strecken auf jeden Fall zwei Tokens rein, evtl sogar drei. 
Psi Fang mit 120 an und Guck wie es passt. Für den Rest hast ne Orientierung, davon bekommst eigentlich relativ fix ne gute Gabel, Klicks sind bei der Boxxer gut spürbar und wenn du so ganz leicht merkst was nicht passt sollte das kein Problem sein


----------



## psycho82 (18. Januar 2020)

@xMARTINx
Never ever würde ich so wenig Druck fahren bei deinem Gewicht fahren, mit dem du dich aber wohlzufühlen scheinst und das ist das wichtige - der Wohlfühlfaktor ?Und da die Boxxer zumindest bei meinem Gewicht auch bei hohen Drops ohne Tokens sehr resistent gegen Durschläge ist verbaue ich wie oben schon geschrieben max. 1 Token und je nach Strecke fahr ich auch ohne Token...

Die Empfehlung auf dem Gabelaufkleber und auf der Trailhead App sind meiner Meinung klar auf der zu weichen Seite...und wie schon oben dargelegt fährt meine bessere Hlfte sogar weniger Druck als ihrem Gabelaufkleber in ihrem Wohlfühlbereich, sie sagt also die Empfehlung auf dem Gabelaufkleber wäre zu straff.

Wenn du dich so weich wohlfühlst ist für dich doch alles gut?...für meine Vorlieben wärst definitiv zu weich unterwegs.

Aber ich denke der TE hat nun genug Anhaltspunkte um sein Setup zu finden...

Über Fahrwerkeinstellung kann man stundenlang schreiben und es bleibt doch subjektiv, womit man sich wohlfühlt ?


----------



## xMARTINx (18. Januar 2020)

Absolut richtig. Bin eigentlich auch immer auf der strafferen Seite. Aber wie gesagt für mich so ziemlich optimal. Etwas weniger Druck als du vielleicht und dafür 2,5 Tokens, Federweg muss, finde ich, auch gut nutzbar sein und das tut die Gabel ziemlich gut. Kommt sicher viel auf Fahrstil und Rad an, habe nen Mullet mit sehr langem Radstand und Flächen LW, hat ja am Ende auch alles Einfluss


----------



## honi__ (24. Januar 2020)

Servus

Also ich fahre mit fahrfertig 69 kg mit meg neg  1 token un 2 gummis 185Psi 4k druck 3k zug/Boxxer 120 Psi  1token  low 5k high 3k zug 10k


----------

